

What do you build to show off your skills? - randomnumber314

The majority of the code I&#x27;ve written was for a company which was acquired. When applying to freelance or responding to recruiters I get the &quot;let&#x27;s see your code&quot; question.<p>I have built nothing of note.<p>So my question is, what type of projects&#x2F;apps could a person undertake to improve their skill set, while developing a repository of showcase worthy code?
======
lsiunsuex
Curious how many recruiters actually look at what interviewee's actually
build.

I've spoken to quite a few recruiters lately (1 every week or so for the last
couple months) and I'll tell them "look at project x - it's the best of what
I've done" and their just like "uh huh, uh huh. tell me more about it"

dude - if you'd just look at the site, you'll see. And I know they don't look
because I generally monitor the site while on the phone and see no one even
resembling them viewing the site.

That said - just build stuff. Take any well established app idea (group chat,
restaurant finder, note taking app, etc...) build a clone, and put it
somewhere so people can see it. If you want to share the code, put that there
also (generally I don't show code until I'm at the interview)

~~~
randomnumber314
Makes sense. I get the feeling that recruiters want the code to pass on to
employers for review.

------
onion2k
Something relevant to the sort of job you want.

~~~
randomnumber314
My move toward freelancing is a way for me to work on different projects to
find what sort of job I want.

------
geoff-codes
I write homebrew formulae.

